# [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 3 ARGB - EKL bringt Farbe ins Spiel



## Jarafi (15. Februar 2019)

*[Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 3 ARGB - EKL bringt Farbe ins Spiel*

*Infos zum Test*

„RGB bringt dir mehr FPS“, einen Satz, den man mittlerweile sehr häufig hört, der aber eher ironisch gemeint ist. Wo RGB aber wirklich etwas „bewegt“, das ist bei der Optik.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Vorausgesetzt man setzt sich mit dem Thema etwas auseinander und hat Spaß an Beleuchtung.
 Wer auf der Suche nach einem dezenten RGB-Lüfter im 120-mm-Format ist, der kann sich nun auch die Alpenföhn WingBoost 3 ARGB genauer ansehen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer einen Überblick möchte, der folgt jetzt den nächsten Zeilen. Ich hab mir die neuen WingBoost 3 Lüfter mit ARGB-Technik angesehen.

*Verpackung & Zubehör*

Ein einzelner WingBoost 3 ARGB-Lüfter wird in einer Kartonage mit jeweils vier Radiator als auch vier Gehäuseschrauben geliefert. 
Das Dreierpaket erhält dann 16 Radiatorschrauben, 16 Gehäuselüfterschrauben, einen RGB-Splitter für bis zu vier Lüfter, einen PWM-Splitter für bis zu drei Lüfter, einen Empfänger und dazu passend eine RGB-Fernbedienung.  Die Kartonage ist daneben natürlich hübsch bedruckt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Der Lüfter im Detail*

Ein WingBoost 3 Lüfter im 120-mm-Format gab es bis heute noch nicht. Dass es ein WingBoost 3 ist, wird am Rotor als auch an den eigentlichen Features sichtbar. Schmale Lüfterblätter, steiler Anstellwinkel und am Ende drei kleine Luftführungen, diese sollen Verwirbelungen verringern und den Lüfter so leiser und bei geringer Drehzahl die für mehr Power sorgen. 
Eine IC-Motorsteuerung und ein FD-Lager runden die Lüfter ab. Auf der Rückseite gibt es nun nur noch vier Streben, dies soll den statischen Druck erhöhen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alpenföhn sieht die Lüfter nicht ausschließlich als Gehäuselüfter vor, sondern auch für Kühlkörper oder sogar Radiatoren. 
Die Lüfter sind aus schwarzem Kunststoff gefertigt, der Rotor ebenfalls, zudem sind die Lüfter sehr verwindungssteif. Im Betrieb spiegelt der Rotor dann leicht die Beleuchtung, was einen coolen Look ergibt. An den Ecken setzt Alpenföhn auf Antivibrationspads in grau.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Angeschlossen werden die Lüfter über ein 30 cm langes PWM-Kabel. Maximal können mit dem PWM-Splitter bis zu drei PWM-Lüfter an einen PWM-Anschluss angeschlossen werden. Das Zubehörteil ersetzt quasi die Plusfunktion, wie man sie von den normalen WingBoost 3 Lüftern kennt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wie sieht das jetzt mir RGB aus? Die Lüfter verfügen über einen digitalen RGB-Anschluss, der verfügt über drei belegte Pins an einem 4-Pin Stecker. Dieser ist NICHT mit den normalen RGB-4-Pin-Steckern kompatibel. Vorteil an diesem Stecker, ihr könnte alle verbauten LEDs mit der jeweiligen Mainbordsoftware einzeln ansteuern und so coole Effekte erzeugen. Die Beleuchtung wurde dann in den Rahmen in zwei Zierringen integriert. Im Betrieb zeigen sich optisch drei beleuchtete Ringe. Dezent aber sehr schick. Der Rotor schimmert dabei wie angesprochen leicht in der jeweiligen Farbe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer kein Mobo mit digitalem RGB-Anschluss hat, der nutzt einfach die Fernbedienung sowie den beiliegenden Adapter mit SATA-Stromstecker. Die Drehzahl kann weiterhin über BIOS oder Lüftersteuerung angesteuert werden. Mit der Fernbedienung können dann feste Farben in grün, rot, blau und weiß eingestellt werden. Weitere feste Farben sind nur per Mainboard-Steuerung möglich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ebenfalls gibt es über zwei Hände voll mit Effekten, angefangen bei Regenbogen oder Farbkreiseln, wechselnden Farben oder pulsenden Effekten. Wert mehr Anpassungsmöglichkeiten haben möchte kommt um ein Mainboard oder einen RGB-Controller nicht herum. 
Verarbeitungstechnisch sind die neuen Alpenföhn WingBoost 3 ARGB hervorragend umgesetzt und auch die RGB-Beleuchtung macht einiges her.
*
Die Montage*

Durch das durchdachte Zubehörpaket lassen sich die Lüfter problemlos auf Radiatoren oder auch im Gehäuse anbringen mit den beiliegenden schrauben. 
Auf einem Kühler wird der Lüfter einfach mit 120-mm-Klammern fixiert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kabellänge von 30 cm ist auch ausreichend für größere Gehäuse. Weiterhin ermöglicht der PWM-Splitter auch auf ITX-Boards alle Lüfter über das Mainboard zu regeln.
*
Die Testmessungen*

Für den Kühlertest kommt ein AMD-System zum Einsatz. Als Vergleich habe ich mir den hochwertigen be quiet! SilentWings 3 140mm PWM in der 1000 RPM-Variante geschnappt.

Das Testsystem:

• AMD FX-9590
• ASUS Crosshair Formula-Z
• 8-GB KLEVV Urbane DDR3
• Sapphire R7 250 Ultimate
• Seasonic Fanless 460W
• Windows 10 64 bit 

TopFlow-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 TF

Die Temperaturmessungen finden in einem offenen Tischaufbau statt. 
Außerdem wird bei jedem Test dieselbe Wärmeleitpaste in Form von Alpenföhn Glatteis verwendet. Die Raumtemperatur beträgt zwischen 20-23°.
Nach jeweils 30 Minuten werden die Temperaturen im Modus IDLE bzw. PRIME abgelesen und der Test noch einmal wiederholt um möglichst aussagekräftige Ergebnisse zu erhalten. Im IDLE wird auf dem Desktop etwas gesurft und mit Skype gearbeitet, unter Volllast kommt Prime95 zum Einsatz. 

Alle Temperaturen sind abzüglich der zum Testzeitpunkt herrschenden Raumtemperatur angegeben.
Für die Lautstärkemessung kommt ein PeakTech 8005 zum Einsatz, dieses wird in einem Abstand von 60 cm frontal zum Kühler aufgestellt. Als Ausgangsbasis für die Laustärkewerte dient die Raumlautstärke von 23-25 dB(A). Natürlich wird die Lautstärke auch noch nach dem Gehör beurteilt.

*Drehzahl bei XX%-PWM*

In diesem Diagramm ist jeweils je nach XX%-PWM die Drehzahl der Lüfter aufgeführt. Null bedeutet, der Lüfter ist nicht angelaufen bzw. er stand. Ausgelesen am PWM-CPU-Anschluss vom Mainboard mit HW-Monitor.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Anlaufspannung der Lüfter
*
Interessant hier auch, ab welcher Spannung starten die Lüfter ihren Betrieb. Ich habe mir dafür einen hübschen Molex-Adapter geschnappt und getestet ob der Lüfter sogar schon bei 5 Volt oder erst bei 7 Volt seine Arbeit beginnt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Kühlleistung*

Bei der Kühlleistung hinterlassen die WingBoost 3 ARGB einen guten Eindruck.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Lautstärke
*
Die Lautstärke bestimmt bei einem Kühler meistens, ob er in die engere Kaufauswahl kommt oder eben nicht. 
Der WingBoost 3 ARGB ist mit den 35,8 dBA dezent aus dem System zuhören bei einer Lüfterspannung von 12 Volt. Regelt man den Lüfter etwas runter, vernimmt man ihn nicht mehr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Fazit*

Die normalen WingBoost 3 ohne Beleuchtung waren schon eine tolle Umsetzung, leider gab es diese nicht im 120-mm-Format. Dies ändert sich nun mit den ARGB-Lüfter, diese es jedoch leider nicht im 140-mm-Format gibt. Wer jedoch die WingBoost 3 im 120-mm-Format einsetzten möchte, jedoch nicht auf Beleuchtung wert legt, auch der kann diese Lüfter einsetzen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die RGB-Beleuchtung ist dezent und schick umgesetzt. Wer noch keinen 3-Pin-RGB-Anschluss hat, nutzt die Fernbedienung oder wahlweise einen RGB-Controller. Per Fernbedienung lassen sich leider nur vier feste Farben einstellen, dafür aber über zwei Hände voll mit schicken Effekten, hier sollte für jeden schon etwas dabei sein.
Weiterhin liefern die Lüfter eine gute Kühlleistung auf TopFlow als auch Turmkühlern. Die Lüfter sind unter Last dezent hörbar bei 12 Volt, regelt man die Lüfter runter, vernimmt man sie gar nicht mehr und die Lüfter laufen auch bei einer Lüfterspannung von 5 Volt an.
Die Verarbeitung ist daneben hervorragend umgesetzt.

Schade hingegen, es können per Fernbedienung nur vier feste Farben eingestellt werden, die Lüfter gibt es nicht in einem 140-mm-Format und bei einem älteren Bord muss zu einem RGB-Controller gegriffen werden um mehr Effekte anzuwählen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dezente sowie schicke RGB-Effekte, eine hochwertige Verarbeitung, eine gute Kühlleistung mit angemessener Lautstärke und dank des 120-mm-Formats hohe Kompatibilität zeichnen die neuen Alpenföhn WingBoost 3 ARGB aus.


*Positiv:*

•    Design
•    Einfache Montage
•    Laufen bei 5 Volt an
•    Hochwertige Verarbeitung
•    Auch für Radiatoren geeignet
•    Dezente und schicke RGB-Bleuchtung
•    Digital RGB-kompatibel
•    RGB-Steuerung per Fernbedienung 

*Neutral:*

•    Dezent Hörbar bei 12-V

*Negativ:*

•    Leider keine 140-mm-Variante
•    Benötigt bei älteren Boards einen RGB-Controller für mehr Einstellungsoptionen
•    Mit der Fernbedienung nur vier feste Farben





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Alpenföhn WingBoost 3 ARGB im PCGH Preisvergleich*


----------



## Jarafi (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 3 ARGB - EKL bringt Farbe ins Spiel*

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Bebo24 (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 3 ARGB - EKL bringt Farbe ins Spiel*

Schöner Test!

Ich habe aber eine Frage: Ich habe das so verstanden, dass der RGB-Steuerungs-Stecker der Lüfter nicht mit den üblichen RGB-Anschlüssen von Mainbords kompatibel ist. Wie schließt man den denn da an?


----------



## Jarafi (1. März 2019)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 3 ARGB - EKL bringt Farbe ins Spiel*



Bebo24 schrieb:


> Schöner Test!
> 
> Ich habe aber eine Frage: Ich habe das so verstanden, dass der RGB-Steuerungs-Stecker der Lüfter nicht mit den üblichen RGB-Anschlüssen von Mainbords kompatibel ist. Wie schließt man den denn da an?



Danke dir.

Gar nicht, wenn du keinen Digitalen RGB-Anschluss hast. Brauchst dann einen Hub oder eben per Fernsteuerung LG


----------



## amer_der_erste (12. Mai 2019)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 3 ARGB - EKL bringt Farbe ins Spiel*

Hallo Jarafi,

ich habe die Lüfter seit heute im Einsatz.
Lange habe ich überlegt Corsair, Alpenföhn, Enermax.
Die hier haben mir dann doch am besten gefallen! 

Ich kann die Lüfter leider nicht über mein Mainboard steuern (RGB).
Habe ein Asus B450-F zu meinem 2700x dazu bekommen! 

*Kann ich mit der Fernbedienung einen Effekt anhalten / pausieren?*


----------



## Jarafi (13. Oktober 2019)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 3 ARGB - EKL bringt Farbe ins Spiel*

Hola,

sorry ir wie hatte ich das übersehen. Ist die Frage noch aktuell?

LG


----------



## Tekkla (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 3 ARGB - EKL bringt Farbe ins Spiel*

Mein ARGB in 140mm kommen morgen


----------



## Jarafi (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 3 ARGB - EKL bringt Farbe ins Spiel*



Tekkla schrieb:


> Mein ARGB in 140mm kommen morgen



Die hab ich gestern durchgetestet, sehr cooel Dinger.

LG


----------



## Tekkla (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 3 ARGB - EKL bringt Farbe ins Spiel*

Oben steht noch, dass es die nicht in 140mm gibt. Deswegen mein Hinweis.


----------



## Jarafi (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn WingBoost 3 ARGB - EKL bringt Farbe ins Spiel*



Tekkla schrieb:


> Oben steht noch, dass es die nicht in 140mm gibt. Deswegen mein Hinweis.



Der Artikel ist ja älter, ich fix das heute Abend mal , Danke dir!


----------



## svenwe77 (11. Dezember 2020)

Weiß evtl jemand wieviele LED‘s in dem Lüfter verbaut sind?!?

Grüße - Sven


----------



## Jarafi (11. Dezember 2020)

Kann ich mal fragen. LG


----------



## Tekkla (12. Dezember 2020)

svenwe77 schrieb:


> Weiß evtl jemand wieviele LED‘s in dem Lüfter verbaut sind?!?


16


----------

